# Large print hydrometer?



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 15, 2015)

It's probably in the threads somewhere, but I am wondering if anyone can recommend a company that sells hydrometers with large print? It doesn't have to be 24 pt font, just something I don't have to use a magnifying glass to read. Trying to read a standard print hydrometer while wearing bifocals is a real challenge LOL

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 16, 2015)

I too find the problem of reading them some days. I'm hoping a digital one comes out where it shows in bright LED print !


----------



## salcoco (Jun 16, 2015)

try a digital refractometer. can be sue prefermentation and during fermentation along with correction spreadsheat


----------



## mwulf67 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have the same problem…I use my smart phone to take nice close up picture of the reading…for me, lining up and getting the shot in focus is a lot easier and less frustrating, then bending over, squinting and trying to read the tiny blurs…


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 16, 2015)

You need a precision hydrometer! 
http://www.brewersfriend.com/2013/03/08/precision-hydrometer-cool-a-new-toy/
http://yeastandyarn.com/the-high-precision-hydrometer-advantage/
http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/lab-grade-hydrometer-1-000-1-070


----------

